# Be careful what you ask for



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Last week at Flyer's agility class I almost didn't go because I wasn't feeling great..get to class which is mostly very new students to agility .. just myself and one other person are experienced handlers..so there is a lot of explanations, talking etc..which I don't usually mind because there is often something that I know but need to be reminded about especially with a young dog..however last week I would say over half the class was explanations and we got one turn at the jumping exercise and a few runs over the dogwalk..well afterwards I was thinking I really should have stayed home since we didn't really get much work in.... 

Fast forward to this week and the only 2 who show up to class are myself and the other experienced handler whose dog is just about the same age as Flyer...well we got our butts worked off last night..LOL..but it was a great class and Flyer did really well.we were really pushing the limits of what they knew to see where they were and what needed to be worked on..Flyer turns out is a contact suck..LOL..everytime he got near a contact he wanted to jump on for his reward..LOL..anyway like I said be careful what you wish for..LOL


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

haha, awesome, semi private lesson! I wonder what scared off the rest of your classmates?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Cdnjennga said:


> haha, awesome, semi private lesson! I wonder what scared off the rest of your classmates?


well I know one was out of town..one had an injured dog and she brings her 2 daughters..so there goes 4..and I'm not sure why the other 2 didn't show up..LOL


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw.. I would LOVE to find an agility class!! If you don't mine me asking, what did that class run you price wise?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aw.. I would LOVE to find an agility class!! If you don't mine me asking, what did that class run you price wise?


Our classes run $50 for a 6 week class for members and $60 for nonmembers..the nice thing is if you have multiple dogs it is only $25 for the 2nd dog ..*G*... plus since I teach a class too I get a free class..which is nice since I have 3 dogs in classes..LOL.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! That's an awesome price for the class!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> WOW! That's an awesome price for the class!


We do have a nice set up with our club..all the teachers are volunteers and we rent an old horse arena for a very good price so once we were established and bought our equipment we actually lowered our prices...


----------

